# Reparar amplificador kit marca Sales kit



## Bleny (Ago 23, 2014)

Tengo este amplificado de kit de la marca Sales Kit que le dieron ya hace años a mi padre que mas que una reparación necesita una reconstrucción, lo mire ya hace tiempo pero me canse por no saber como van los cables, se que como estaban están mal pero tampoco quiero ponerlo yo y que salten por los aires, me gustaría saber primero como tendría de poner lo que seria un canal, pongo unas fotos y un cutre plano que hice de los cableados de como estaba.ya pondré mas datos es que estoy medio dormido


----------



## Bleny (Ago 23, 2014)

Pongo una foto con mejor calidad del plano que la otra tiene muy mala calidad, esta en rar por que pierde mucha calidad al cambiar la resolucion, y otra vista frontal de la placa


----------



## Bleny (Ago 24, 2014)

Esto es una resistencia por que pone 1ohm y solo da continuidad, tenia un igual en tarro una que parece nueva que pone 5ohm y de 1ohm y también tienen continuidad, o están dañadas o que son otra cosa como un disipador de calor mas que resistencia, pero entonces por que ponen ohm:loco:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2014)

Eso es una antigua resistencia de alambre de 1 Ohm, y no da continuidad , da 1 Ohm

Y las de 5 Ohms deberían dar 5 Ohms . . .  me parece que tenés que cambiar de tester jajajaja


----------



## Bleny (Ago 25, 2014)

Su pongo que lo equivalente a hora seria una cerámica de 5w, el tester es malo de chinori pero funciona bastante bien , lo malo es mi muela que no me deja dormir por el dolor intenso


----------



## Bleny (Ago 26, 2014)

Comprobé la resistencia otra vez fue un pequeño fallo que tuve, si que me da valor, la de 1ohm da 2ohm y la de 5 da 6 sera que tendrá un margen de error muy alto. Alguna idea de como montarlo o alguno que sea parecido que me sirva de guiá :estudiandoara entender como va este


----------



## josancardenasm (Ago 26, 2014)

Esa resistencia que tienes ahí es de alta potencia. Esto significa que por muy poca resistencia que tenga, lo que va a pasar por ahí es mucha corriente. 
En cuanto al tester, el mio da continuidad por debajo de 30 ohm. Ten en cuenta que para comprobar si hay continuidad, el teste lo que hace es pasar una pequeña corriente. Si la resistencia es baja, entonces la tensión no caerá mucho y el tester no lo detecta. 

En cuanto al circuito no se exactamente lo que quieres conseguir. ¿QUe funcione? Yo empezaría por comprobar que todos los componentes estén correctos. Sobre todo los Integrados que son los mas delicados. 

Por lo de que no te salga el valor correcto de las resistencias y los condensadores no te preocupes. Deberían salirte valores en torno a un 10% del valor que buscas. Estos casos son casi los peores dentro del funcionamiento normal de los dispositivos.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 26, 2014)

Ya eso es lo que me paso con el tester ,por descuido no pensarlo antes, lo que quiero es saber como va conectado todos los cables, por que están mal y no se ni siquiera si esta roto por que no se como va el cableado, yo todavía estoy aprendiendo, intento mira como son los otros amplificadores para hacerme una idea de como ira pero me falta mucho todavía, poco a poco se aprende un poco


----------



## Bleny (Ago 30, 2014)

De momento mi salud me a dado un respiro me puesto con el, he probando solo un modulo amplificador, he medido la salida delos altavoces meda un voltaje de 22V que creo que eso es anormal los transistores, se ponen templados tampoco lo dejo mucho rato para saber si se calientan mas,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2014)

Ese amplificador tiene *fuente simple* (capacitor anaranjado) y *capacitores de salida* , creo entender que son los dos azules. Éstos se conectan su positivo a los transistores y su negativo al parlante , van en serie para aislar.

Así que si la fuente es de 44 Vdc , sería normal que haya 22 Vdc a la salida de los transistores , pero no le tiene que llegar contínua al parlante.

Un amplificador de unos 25+25 

Saludos !


----------



## Bleny (Ago 30, 2014)

Pues tiene una salida rectificada de 89V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2014)

Con 90 V andás mas cerca de los 100 Watts.

Dónde mediste 22 V ?


----------



## Bleny (Ago 30, 2014)

En lo que seria donde se conectan los altavoces


----------



## miguelus (Ago 31, 2014)

Buenos días...

¿Has intentado ponerte en contacto con SalesKit?

No sé si seguirán en activo pero, al menos, tienen página web...

http://www.kadex.com

Y una dirección de correo...

saleskit@kadex.com

Si siguen en activo, podrías solicitarles los esquemas de esos Kits

Deberías plantearte la conveniencia de poner ese Amplificador en funcionamiento , ten en cuenta que  es un equipo de principio de los años 70, los Condensadores Electrolíticos, y debido al tiempo transcurrido, tendrías que cambiarlos todos.

SalesKit no se distinguía, precisamente, por comercializar Kits de gran calidad, estaba dirigida principalmente a principiantes y aficionados.

Otra cuestión es que quieras meterte en ese "charco" para tener un equipo "Vintage" pero con poca utilidad práctica.

Tendrás que ir por partes... 

Primero.

Poner en funcionamiento la Fuente de Alimentación.
Tendrás que asegúrate que da la tensión correcta, podrás guiarte por la tensión de trabajo del 
Condensador Electrolítico, ten en cuenta que en España, hace muchos años era normal tener suministro eléctrico de 127/220VAC, vigila que el Transformador este cableado para 230VAC (En España  la tensión oficial del suministro eléctrico es de 230VAC)

Mide la tensión AC del Secundario, la tensión en DC será la AC x 1,414 (en realidad seré 1,4V  menor).

Cuando tengas funcionando la Fuente de alimentación podrás empezar con uno de los canales de potencia.

Segundo.

Antes de dar tensión a la placa del Amplificador, comprueba que no hay ningún Transistor en corto, cuando estés seguro que los dos 2N3055 está bien, procede a dar tensión a la placa, no conectes la tensión directamente, hazlo poniendo un Fusible de ~500mA.  en serie con el Positivo de alimentación, si todo está bien, en el punto de salida del Amplificador tendrá que haber 1/2 de VCC.

Si hasta ahora todo es correcto, conecta la salida al (+) del Condensador Electrolítico de salida, el  Altavoz irá conectado entre el (-) de este Condensador y Masa ( Negativo).

Bueno por ahora será suficiente, el verdadero problema vendrá a la hora de interconectar los módulos 

Sal U2


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

Muchas gracias les enviare un email aun que no creo que lo tengan espero que si, y lo de repararlo es como un pique el querer que funcione aunque sea una malo, como me canse me monto otra cosa  , no si el trasformado era lo único que estaba bien conectado jajaja, los transistores 2N3055 ya los comprobé están bien, si miras eh puesto una foto de como eh conectado un modulo amplificador, no esta bien el cableado no se en que parte pero se que no esta bien, algún programa para hacer un esquema del modulo a sin sera mas fácil que me podáis echar una mano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2014)

OK , los 22V los mediste en la salida de parlante  , pero es probable que tome la realimentación negativa después del capacitor y de ahí aparecen esos 22V pero que son de alta impedancia ; conectale una resitencia de 10 Ohms y volvé a medir


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

Eh Probado dejarlo un poco mas de tiempo encendido mientras media los voltajes, pero se calienta muy rápido y en aumento, estos son los voltajes de los 2 transistores 2N3055
B1.6v
E0.9v
C25v

B26.6v
E26.4v
C68v

medí también todos los pines sin los transistores 
L 3.6v
J 0V
I 3.7V
H 40.3V
G 40V
F 45.1V
E 85.3V
C 0V
E 3.2V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2014)

Sin un mísero diagrama es muy dificil


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

Ya intentare hacer el diagrama como pueda


----------



## Bleny (Sep 2, 2014)

Eh echo el diagrama del modulo lo mejor que podio, ya que nunca echo uno , si no me descuidado nada tiene de estar bien excepto los cerámicos que no se como se leen son de colores,el que pone 1y 1 es que se conectan para no poner tanto puente


----------



## Bleny (Sep 3, 2014)

Sirve de algo el diagrama que echo para saber como va, mande un email a los de sale kit sigo sin contestación


----------



## ea6rf (Sep 3, 2014)

Te contestaran tranquilo, yo siempre que me he puesto en contacto con ellos me han respondido


----------



## Bleny (Sep 3, 2014)

Sera que por que hace poco ah empezado septiembre y les pilla con trabajo acumulado


----------



## analogico (Sep 3, 2014)

el diagrama es raro muy raro


quisaz es por ser un diseño antiguo  
* B* parecen ser las entradas de audio y  *C* su tierra




pero y la fuente


de cuantos Vac es el transformador

ese condensador naranjo de cuanto es 
y esos diodos  es probable que esten malos


----------



## Bleny (Sep 3, 2014)

Por lo que tiene grabado es de  60V entrega unos 68vac y rectificado unos 89Vdc, el condensador es de 2000 uf a 70-80 V , pues no me parado mucho en la fuente cuando pueda pruebo todos los diodos


----------



## analogico (Sep 3, 2014)

con esos datos el condensador esta al borde de hacer boom


----------



## Bleny (Sep 3, 2014)

Eh mirado el puente rectificado los diodos están bien, sin condensador el voltaje rectificado es de 56 Vdc, es el condensador el que eleva el voltaje a 89Vdc, es normal


----------



## analogico (Sep 4, 2014)

Bleny dijo:


> Eh mirado el puente rectificado los diodos están bien, sin condensador el voltaje rectificado es de 56 Vdc, es el condensador el que eleva el voltaje a 89Vdc, es normal


es normal que suba 
si es sin carga y segun lo que diga la etiqueta del condensador


----------



## jlitri (Oct 11, 2015)

*H*ola buenas , si necesitais algun dato sobre los ampli*ficadore*s de sales kit, por a*qu*i estoy , saludos


----------



## Bleny (Oct 11, 2015)

Pues si tienes la información de como van conectados los módulos, 
64-65 , lo deje parado hasta que aprendiera mas .

Pues mira que hace poco estaba pensando en montar algo aprovechando la caja el transformador y los 2n3055, pero si consigo que funcione, mejor   , a ver si hay suerte y aparecen los planos


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 13, 2015)

Pues si quieres mejorar un poquito usando lo que tienes, podrías usar.......

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-sencillo-100w-fuente-simple-21885/

o con mas tiempo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rosdeelectronica.com/&ref=&ss=7614j4007004j30


----------



## Bleny (Oct 13, 2015)

nasaserna dijo:


> Pues si quieres mejorar un poquito usando lo que tienes, podrías usar.......
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-sencillo-100w-fuente-simple-21885/
> 
> ...



Lo malo del que me enseñas es el voltaje máximo que soporta, ya que que el transformador que tengo pone que es de 60v AC a 220V y aquí la red ya es de 230V subiendo creo que 10V mas y creo que rectificados serán 77-80V DC aprox


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 13, 2015)

viendo los 2n3055 que tienes(son originales), y de hecho trabajaban a ese mismo voltaje. está "cerca" algo pasado del voltaje de trabajo, no es problema grave a menos que bajes la impedancia de 8Ω. hasta  90V los trabajaba hace mas de 20 años, y aún trabajan algunos, y si con los 90V.

Claro que en esos amplificadores el transformador dificilmente llegaba a 200W,


----------



## Bleny (Oct 13, 2015)

He comprobado los voltajes y parce que estaba equivocado con lo que me daría, son 
61 AC 54.8 DC


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 13, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> He comprobado los voltajes y parce que estaba equivocado con lo que me daría, son
> 61 AC 54.8 DC



que raro, debería dar aproximadamente 85.4 V DC.
a menos que los midieras sin el condensador de la fuente


----------



## Bleny (Oct 14, 2015)

Si lo medí sin el condensador de la fuente, pero con el no me daría una falsa medida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2015)

Se mide :

- O transformador solo. *Vac*

- O fuente completa con díodos + capacitores. *Vdc*

Transformador + díodos solamente, da falsas lecturas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se mide :
> 
> - O transformador solo. *Vac*
> 
> ...


A menos que tengas un oscilocopio o un tester true-RMS


----------



## Bleny (Oct 15, 2015)

Me estas diciendo que si mido el Vdc que sale rectificado es falso, al menos que tenga un condensador, pero con el condensador si no tenia una carga también era falso no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> Me estas diciendo que si mido el Vdc que sale rectificado es falso, al menos que tenga un condensador, pero con el condensador si no tenia una carga también era falso no


 
Es un dato irrelevante y que te llevará a confusión (y además los multímetros comunes lo miden mal)

Medí *Dc* ya rectificado y filtrado (transformador + díodos + capacitores electrolíticos) ya que el amplificador funciona con *Dc*.


----------



## Bleny (Oct 15, 2015)

Lo mediré con el condensador, pero una vez pasado por el puente rectificador ya es DC ¿no? 

Ya lo he comprobado con el con el condensador tengo 84 Vdc


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 9, 2015)

Aquí dejo lo que tengo de sales-kit sobre amplificadores de Baja Frecuencia, En el tomo me parece que viene el que pides.


----------



## Bleny (Dic 9, 2015)

Muchísimas gracias, 

llevaba mucho tiempo buscándolo tenia que existir , tendré de mirarlo bien a ver si lo puedo poner en marcha si volar nada


----------



## Bleny (Dic 14, 2015)

Ya he montado uno de los módulos y funciona bien, también conecte uno de los módulos  ecualizador, no me acaba de convencer como suena. lo malo es que algunos potenciometros se convirtieron en donantes hace tiempo, 

también eh restaurado un poco el esquema


----------

